# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Taran Springwell

## Boatswain

Greetings, 
I hope all of you all are staying safe during these crazy times. I have a new companion to keep me company during my isolation. A Taran Springwell in Scottish Sycamore. It arrived safely yesterday here in the US and it is the most brilliant mandolin I have had the privilege of owning! It has that compressed "pop" sound followed by wonderful sustain; the only instrument I have had that was in a similar league was a 198-something Sobell cittern. This thing is on par or perhaps even more enjoyable.

----------

Bill Cameron, 

Bob Schmidt, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Denman John, 

Eric Platt, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

kmmando, 

Mike Romkey, 

pheffernan, 

sgarrity

----------


## kmmando

Delighted to see this! You may well find that the sound develops over the next year or more as you play it. My spruce topped one, no. 14 has just got better and better sonically as I have played it hard. Enjoy and maybe get a video up  for us to hear? 

Cheers Kevin Macleod

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a looker! I'll bet it sounds even better - enjoy!

----------

kmmando

----------


## John Kelly

Kevin has some fine examples of his playing of Taran instruments on his Vimeo channel, if I remember.  Lovely instruments.

----------

kmmando

----------


## liestman

Identical to mine except mine is almost four years old now. Incredible, aren't they? I totally agree with Kevin - play it hard and listen for it to develop even more. Mine certainly did, within the first year, and I don't get to play that often. To me, the bass really came out more and the harmonics became richer in the first year. Congrats and enjoy your isolation time!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Eric F.

That is so gorgeous. I think Kevin posted about these a few years ago and I've been wanting one since. It's not gonna happen, but a boy can dream.

----------


## Boatswain

Thank you gentlemen for the compliments on Springwell no. 23. Rory is certainly top notch and working with him on this was a pleasure. 
Also, thank you to Kevin for helping initiate the original Springwell project with Rory. For those of you unaware, Springwell is a fantastic album by Kevin that I highly recommend! One of these days I will try to get a little recording up. I'm sure my playing and my device won't do the fine instrument justice, however!

I am very much looking forward to hearing how the sound develops as you guys have mentioned. I originally wanted to go with something like cocobolo, but due to the CITES treaty and also based off of Rory's recommendation due to the sound characteristics I described to him that I was seeking, we went on Scottish Sycamore. Absolutely the correct choice and it is beautiful. 
I tuned the E string down to a D for a bouzouki tuning for a little fun this morning. Had a blast playing some Andy Irvine-style tunes with the bell-like sustain this produces. 

Also, Eric, I know that these aren't the same price as an off-the-wall mandolin, but there are a few points I would like to make. First, a bespoke instrument like this is an investment; Kevin, you perhaps paid a only a few hundred for your Sobell back in the day? We all know the value of those now. 
Also, I am not a rich man by any means, but I was able to stomach the deposit required for the build (applied to the final price). Then, over the next year or so I set aside some money every month and paid 50% of the remaining balance. From there, I had another 6 months give or take to save up the rest and pay upon completion. I wanted to say this to provide a sliver of hope that you one day might be able to own one of these. For the quality of the instrument I believe this is excellent value for your dollar (or pound/euro/etc).

Thanks again gents!

----------

John Kelly, 

kmmando

----------


## dulcillini

You will be amazed.  Mine is from the Class of 2015 and it sounds better every day.  I had the pleasure of traveling to Scotland last May to see Rory in his shop.  You are in for a great experience with your mandolin.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Gelsenbury

Congratulations! What an absolute beauty of a mandolin!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Here's my Taran Guitar's "Springwell" mandolin recorded professionally on the cd "The Flowing Bowl" by Rakish.

Sounds good to me!

----------

Davy Simpson, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly, 

Michael Romkey, 

Paul Brett

----------


## Niall Anderson

Have just been browsing the Taran website - Rory is about to close his order book for mandolins, so if anyone is interested, get in quick. He is offering 4 instruments of varying specs for late 2021 delivery, then won’t be producing any more for some time (and I suppose there is a risk he may not get back to building them again, depending on his guitar market).

----------

kmmando

----------


## sgarrity

Looks like two slots available. I debated on it but went with a flattop from Lawrence Nyberg instead. Being in the US the Taran just wound up being more than I wanted to spend. Really love the design though and the videos Kevin has done sound wonderful.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Boatswain

Interesting! That is too bad that he wont be making any more for some time after this next batch. I second the notion that if youre thinking about it you should definitely snatch one up while you can.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Boatswain

Lovely playing as always Kevin! Thank you for sharing! 
My Springwell has, as many of you stated, continued to develop. I am amazed by the sound every single time I pick it up.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks! First take if I remember rightly, as we hadn't rehearsed beyond the pub!

----------


## kmmando

Bit of gloomy looking film, apt for these gloomy days without any live music, but the Springwell is developing and maturing beautifully, to my ears.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

bruce.b, 

Dagger Gordon, 

Gelsenbury, 

Greg Ashton, 

Jill McAuley, 

mandrian, 

Michael Romkey, 

Mike Beatty, 

Nbayrfr, 

sgarrity

----------


## John Kelly

Hi Kevin.  Hope all well with you in this time of isolation.  I am listening to your Taran through my headphones and yes, it has a great sound across the whole range.  Might I add that your playing may well be developing and maturing beautifully too!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Hi John, good to hear from you in these weird and dangerous times. Maturing like an old cheese perhaps! Actually, it's quite hard to keep the fingers active and the brain up to gig playing speed, given there aren't any gigs or sessions or anything! But I've a raft of demos done towards a possible new recording, so if I get my act together, I might give it one last try. can't imagine if any would sell, but at this stage, it's just about keeping sane and enjoying the creative process! Best wishes, Kevin

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Hi John, good to hear from you in these weird and dangerous times. Maturing like an old cheese perhaps! Actually, it's quite hard to keep the fingers active and the brain up to gig playing speed, given there aren't any gigs or sessions or anything! But I've a raft of demos done towards a possible new recording, so if I get my act together, I might give it one last try. can't imagine if any would sell, but at this stage, it's just about keeping sane and enjoying the creative process! Best wishes, Kevin


It is hard to keep fingers and brain up to full speed. I sometimes think that going to a session and playing for about 3 hours is the equivalent of a sports person training. 
Taran is sounding good. What's the volume like compared to the Sobell?

----------


## kmmando

Definitely louder, and the cocobolo laminated sides certainly assist in volume and a slight extra zing/edge compared with the Indian rosewood Sobell. Still wouldn't bother with it at a session, as I'm drowned out usually by fiddles and pipes, but I love playing the mandolin after all these years. It's a delight to have both the Taran and the old 1983 Sobell. I tinkle on the 1922 Gibson F4 too, quite a different  instrument, nearly 100 years old!

John Martin and George Duff were round in my garden during the summer for one tune, and I had a mandolin duo sesh with my brother in law Tim Jones on his Taran, but that's about it. Hope you are well, v best KHJM

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Definitely louder, and the cocobolo laminated sides certainly assist in volume and a slight extra zing/edge compared with the Indian rosewood Sobell. Still wouldn't bother with it at a session


That's interesting. 

I usually take my Collings to sessions. I think it cuts through better, but the Sobell has a fuller sound on stage.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Sadly, no sessions, ceilidhs, gigs, concerts .... all very grim! It'll be one helluva sesh when we finally get the chance again!!!

----------


## John Kelly

Maybe a mass descent on Achiltibuie and Springwell, Kevin?  I still remember fondly that Friday evening session a few years ago in your kitchen there during the Summer Isles Festival.  I was lucky enough to play along with Dagger and Ali Beag, Murdo and Donaidh from Stornoway and your brother-in-law Tim among others.  Then the open  afternoon in the community centre in Coigach and te big ceilidh in the evening.  Ah, fond memories of live playing and great craic!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando



----------


## John Kelly

Thanks for those Vimeo links to a great evening, Kevin.  Had not realised it was so many years back.  How time flies.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Bit of gloomy looking film, apt for these gloomy days without any live music, but the Springwell is developing and maturing beautifully, to my ears.


It's a great sound from the mandolin, absolutely. You're lucky to have each other - a great instrument for you, a great player for it!

----------

kmmando, 

Mdc1

----------


## kmmando

Restrung the Springwell today so knocked up a few jigs to ease it back in.
And spent a long time fiddling with a new video editor, as Windows Moviemaker on my old Vista machine has expired permanently, so the editing here, fades and the like is a bit clunky yet....as indeed is my picking - so little chance to play these past 18 months of the dreaded covid!

Great wee mandolin from the expert hands of Rory Dowling of Taran Guitars in Fife, Scotland 

http://taranguitars.co.uk

----------

Anglocelt, 

Gelsenbury, 

Jill McAuley, 

mandrian

----------


## John Kelly

Nothing very clunky in your playing here, Kevin, and the Springwell is sounding great. Good to see you posting.  We have actually managed to get back to a wee weekly session here locally over the past five or six weeks, and it is so good to be playing with others again.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Anglocelt

Nice playing, as ever, Kevin. I see Rory is making another batch of Springwells right now after announcing a pause a few months ago. I guess there must have been an outcry!

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Yes, I saw that and am keen to see quite what difference the compression braces make to the instruments. I don't know if these new ones are on order..... have to wait and see! Certainly enjoying mine with new strings too. Cheers, Kevin

Good that you are getting tunes again John, such a grim time!  Best KM

----------


## kmmando

Restrung the Stefan Sobell as well - here's the first jig for comparison, if of interest ...

----------

Gelsenbury, 

John Kelly

----------


## dulcillini

Very nice playing, Kevin.  I want to get back to playing later this week.  I just upgraded my desktop. It took some time to set up, but I think I will like it.  It will run Windows 11, when it is sent to me.  I bought it at Costco (not my usual computer dealer) and so far, I am happy.  It has the 11th generation i-7 processor and it is quite fast and responsive.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lovely stuff Kevin - is that a cedar top on the Sobell?

Great that Rory is building another batch of the Springwells - I see that Macdara Ó Faoláin was over there working in the workshop with him for a couple of weeks as well.

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks Jill. The soundboard is actually spruce, but at that time, 1983, Stefan seemed to be using an orange tinged finish on the instruments - not sure why. My pal Jack Evans of The Easy Club has a spruce top arch guitar from the same year, with the same finish - see the video here. Mine just keeps giving, and records so well. best wishes from Edinburgh!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## twaaang

The rumor about more Springwell orders being taken is untrue.  I was in touch (hoping to get my foot in the door!) and was told they are just finishing up a few orders placed last year.  --  Paul

----------


## twaaang

Oh dear, I think I should have been clearer.  I gathered from another member, somewhere above, that an "extra" batch of Springwells was in the making, somewhat apart from Rory's regular booking practice.  That supposition is not true.  You can inquire for yourself how soon he may be making any of them again.  According to the website his bookings are out to 2025 -- and, on reflection, I can't imagine why he'd do anything but work on existing orders.  I suppose my emerging senescence led me to hope I could get something more promptly.  --  Paul

----------


## kmmando

Perhaps of interest ... developments at Taran Guitars concerning the Springwell mandolins ... 

https://www.taranguitars.co.uk/springwell

----------


## Boatswain

Thank you for sharing this Kevin! I saw this on Rory's facebook page as well. Such great news! To anyone on the fence, I can't speak highly enough about the Springwell. Try to make that deposit and set aside a little money every month until that 2026 delivery if you're worried about the cost. It will be worth it. It's at that family heirloom level of quality, beauty, and tone. Rory is great to work with.

----------


## kmmando

Good ideas there   Best Kevin

----------


## seankeegan

Wonderful to hear of a great luthier returning to making mandolins. The more mandolins in the world, the better!

----------

kmmando

----------


## twaaang

I thought I got safely away last year . . . now this new temptation.  But by 2026 I may no longer be buying green bananas.  --  Paul

----------


## liestman

Hey twaaang, you won't regret it!

----------


## twaaang

Sudden sense of weakness . . . darkness . . . budgetary recklessness. . . new confidence that I can finally master those trip-a-lets . . . must . . . resist . . .

----------


## twaaang

To nobody's surprise (Mary in Maine?) the last of my resolve vanished and I placed my order today.  Credit a great deal of pull from Edinburgh, and a little push from Texas; both of which contributed to my "tractor beam" theory of hopelessness-in-MAS as propounded in a recent thread on Campanellas.  I feel like a budgetary low-life, but I do have four years to explain this to my wife.  --  Paul

----------

Jill McAuley, 

liestman

----------


## Boatswain

You will not be disappointed! Very wise choice indeed! I look forward to seeing some pictures when you take delivery!

----------


## Mandobar

> To nobody's surprise (Mary in Maine?) the last of my resolve vanished and I placed my order today.  Credit a great deal of pull from Edinburgh, and a little push from Texas; both of which contributed to my "tractor beam" theory of hopelessness-in-MAS as propounded in a recent thread on Campanellas.  I feel like a budgetary low-life, but I do have four years to explain this to my wife.  --  Paul


Paul…..LOL.

----------

